# my dog had some onions, is he going to be okay?



## Kyi (Jul 6, 2011)

Just a little while ago, I was cleaning up the kitchen and had a small bit of leftover rice in tikka masala (sp?) sauce, and decided to let my dog have it, since he has been following me around ever since I finished cooking. The sauce has cream, onion, garlic, and chicken in it. There wasn't much, maybe 1/3rd cup's worth? 

Immediately after, I went online to see what foods were not safe to feed dogs (I'm a new dog owner, just thought the food seemed harmless) and now I regret feeding this to him since I read that onions and garlic can be very harmful to dogs. I never heard this before, otherwise I would have never gave him any of the scraps.

Is he going to be alright? I mean, I honestly think he'll be fine, but I'm still worried. The sauce had minced garlic and sauteed onions that have been cooked into it.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I think he'll be fine too, especially if the sauce was just coating the rice?
Most times, the negative effects from foods that are dangerous to dogs only happen when they eat enough of it. And some dogs aren't affected at all. I know one dog who eats grapes regularly and is fine. Another dog ate an entire chocolate bar and was also fine, possibly because the cocoa concentration isn't that high in milk chocolate...

Anyways, I wouldn't recommend feeding anything on the dangerous food list to dogs. Some are really toxic in minute amounts... I'm just saying chances are your dog will be right as rain, and probably really happy to have had some people food  Keep an eye on him in case he does happen to be sensitive to the garlic and onions. If this was less than two hours ago, and you are really really worried, you can induce vomiting with hydrogen peroxide (look online for quantity/body weight). 
Check the list before feeding next time


----------



## no.guru (Apr 9, 2010)

How much does your dog weigh?

Edit: My dog ate a chocolate milkshake soon after I got her. I was worried, too. but luckily there was very little real chocolate or cocoa in it.


----------



## Kyi (Jul 6, 2011)

He's about 45 pounds. It's been a few hours now, he seems perfectly fine, so I'm glad. I didn't think it'd be a problem, but after reading about the red blood cells bursting or whatever... sounds pretty scary. Yea, the sauce was just coating the rice, it wasn't a ton of it. Those websites just make it sound so scary. Anyways.. thanks guys!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Onions cause hemolytic anemia in dogs. The symptoms may not show up immediately...

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=463


----------



## lord1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

MonicaBH said:


> Onions cause hemolytic anemia in dogs. The symptoms may not show up immediately...
> 
> http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=463


While this sounds very scary, don't worry. 99.99% chance, he'll be completely fine!


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

My dog has been fed(first time owner then too) and has gotten into onions. 9 years later, hes still here.  Just keep an eye on your guy just in case. Ive heard that garlic is actually good for dogs.


----------

